

Simple UX mistakes to avoid on your blog - gregmuender
http://filament.io/blog/simple-ux-mistakes-to-avoid-on-your-blog/

======
geoelectric
How about the one where the "flare"/share floater bar covers the text if the
browser isn't >1293px wide? Retina MacBooks at normal scale max at 1280px
apparent.

